
Top Fantasy Series to battle quarantine boredom - nav3en
https://medium.com/@brainstrained/13-top-epic-fantasy-novels-to-get-you-through-quarantine-a8e1ebf2af62
======
Jemaclus
Given that these are the five most popular series in modern fantasy, you've
certainly got good taste! I'm always on the prowl for new books to read. Do
you have any favorite SF/F books that are less well known?

Here's a few dozen or so of my favorites. I'd love to hear what HN thinks is
good fantasy!

My recs (in no particular order):

\- Foundryside by Robert Jackson Bennett -- heist novel with talking objects!

\- Space Opera by Catherynne M. Valente -- David Bowie meets Hitchhiker's
Guide to the Galaxy!

\- The Sacred Throne series by Myke Cole (book 1: The Armored Saint) -
Steampunk armor!

\- The Shards of Heaven by Michael Livingston - Great historical fantasy set
in the time of Augustus Caesar

\- The Red Threads of Fortune / The Black Tides of Heaven by Jy Yang - Two
paired novellas!

\- The Craft Sequence by Max Gladstone -- Law = Magic! Extremely well written

\- Assassin's Apprentice (The Farseer Trilogy) by Robin Hobb -- One of my
favorite series of all time.. I cried!

\- Amberlough by Lara Elena Donnelly -- A spy thriller set in a Vaudeville-era
secondary world. Burlesque! Spies! Politics!

\- I Am Not a Serial Killer by Dan Wells -- Title says it all, really...

\- The Hundred Thousand Kingdoms by N.K. Jemisin -- Fascinating series...

\- All the Birds in the Sky by Charlie Jane Anderson -- A mix of sci-
fi/fantasy set in San Francisco, incredible

\- The City in the Middle of the Night by Charlie Jane Anderson -- A tidally
locked planet! Monsters! Escapes!

\- The Paper Magician by Charlie N. Holmberg -- Origami as magic!

\- Damselle in Distress by Kiley Kellermeyer -- Fairy tale satire!

\- The Thousand Names (The Shadow Campaigns series) by Django Wexler --
Napoleonic era military fantasy!

\- The Promise of Blood (The Powder Mage series) by Brian McClellan -- Dudes
snort GUNPOWDER and get magic!

\- Wool by Hugh Howey -- Post-apocalyptic world where everyone lives in a
silo! NUTS.

\- Disenchanted by Robert Kroese -- Hilarious fantasy world, several books in
this world

\- The Lies of Locke Lamora (The Gentlemen Bastards series) by Scott Lynch --
Best heist novel of all time? You decide!

\- The Queen's Poisoner by Jeff Wheeler -- Secondary world that feels like
King Arthur and the Round Table adventures

\- The Long Way to a Small Angry Planet by Becky Chambers -- A space ship with
crazy aliens!

\- City of Stairs by Robert Jackson Bennett -- The gods are DEAD! ...or are
they??!

\- Saint's Blood (The Greatcoats series) by Sebastien de Castell -- Snarky
adventurers? Yes. Rodents of unusual size? No.

\- Kill the Farm Boy by Delilah S. Dawson and Kevin Hearne -- Fantasy satire,
with a FEARSOME Dark Lord Toby who yells about crackers!

\- Spellslinger (Spellslingers series) by Sebastien de Castell -- Snarky
magicians? Yes. Talking squirrel cats? ALSO YES.

\- Justice Calling (The Twenty-Sided Sorceress) by Annie Bellet -- A lil
romance + A lil D&D = fun times!

